# Dr. Seuss's 'Cat in the Hat'



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2009)

- Dr. Seuss's 'Cat in the Hat'

Off I went, once, to Oxford for my PhD
And to think that I thought that was the life for me
But I started to write, and oh golly! Oh gee!
It was fun! What a joy! Yes, sirree! Yip yippee!
I'm famous for cat's hats and green eggs and ham
For yertles and sneetches and grinches, I am —
I teach kids to love reading; I'm glad as a clam!
Anapestic tetrameter — that hits the spot
But iambs and trochees I use, too, a lot.
I've no kids of my own but I'm sure young at heart!

Dr. Seuss, aka Theodor Geisel, would have been 105 years old today. 

Quote: "I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some come from behind. But I've bought a big bat. I'm all ready you see. Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me!" — Dr. Seuss 

Richard


----------

